# Looking for a wax that looks good on silver



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 330Ci Cabriolet in silver and wanted some advice on a better polish/wax as the stuff i currently use im not happy with.


Currently i use:

Bilberry wheel cleaner
Poor Boys Wheel sealer
Super Foam snow foam
Megs gold class wash
Megs #16 paste wax
Megs #83
Megs clay Bar.

thanks


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

16 is a fantastic wax.

what are you not happy with?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not a wax i know, but ive found britemax #4 / #5 / #6s to look very good on silver

#4

#5

#6s

i take it you don't use the bilberry weekly after sealing the wheels?


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

#16 works fantastic over Megs #7 on Silvers mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

The Megs wax will do a top job - I would say you need to add a refining polish in there after polishing with Megs 83. Megs 205 or Menz 106FA spring to mind - this will give you a nice finish for any LSP.

You could try Werstatt AJT as that looks great on Silvers, however I still think you need to add a refining stage to your polishing :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have loads of silver cars (3 at the moment)

I use either:

DODO SN
FK1000P
Megs #16
Gloss It concorso

and I know lots of others like Jeffs stuff....

:thumb:


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi

well im not 100% sure but it just never looks glossy enough[i know silver is not the best colour] but just want something to give it a bit more depth if that makes sense.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

as ahaydock has suggested, refinement of 83 will make quite a difference


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> not a wax i know, but ive found britemax #4 / #5 / #6s to look very good on silver
> 
> #4
> 
> ...


No only when the brake dust starts to eat its way through.

Will look at some of those suggestions, thankyou.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> 16 is a fantastic wax.
> 
> what are you not happy with?


What he said


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

rushy said:


> #16 works fantastic over Megs #7 on Silvers mate.


Will add #7 to my range



ahaydock said:


> The Megs wax will do a top job - I would say you need to add a refining polish in there after polishing with Megs 83. Megs 205 or Menz 106FA spring to mind - this will give you a nice finish for any LSP.
> 
> You could try Werstatt AJT as that looks great on Silvers, however I still think you need to add a refining stage to your polishing :thumb:


thanks im not that upto speed on all the different stages but, i will learn.



The Cueball said:


> I have loads of silver cars (3 at the moment)
> 
> I use either:
> 
> ...


again thanks for the info, what is FK1000P?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

#7 does work very well on Silver.

How about trying some Zaino Z2-PRO? I know its not a wax, but dang its one of the best LSPs for silver.


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

martyp said:


> #7 does work very well on Silver.
> 
> How about trying some Zaino Z2-PRO? I know its not a wax, but dang its one of the best LSPs for silver.


would i use that as a sealant?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

z2 is a sealant yes


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> z2 is a sealant yes


Excellent sounds like just the thing i need.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't take this personal M8.
But you are in search for the holy grail.
Many before and many after will ask the same question.

But the only true answer is. It is in the prep and quality finish to your car.
Sealants waxes and the like will only protect the finish you have achieved.
This is the most important factor. Not the products they will add nothing apart from protection.
Gordon.


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

nope i understand what your saying and spent the best part of a day claying the car when i first picked it up, previous owner said that it had been detailed a couple of weeks before i bought it but a quick feel of the paint said otherwise.

I have a DA at the moment and im looking into getting a Rotary in the next few weeks once i decide which one i want.


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm very happy with the results of Megs #16 on silver:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130004


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

My silver is a lighter shade,less grey tint to it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

E46M3 said:


> I'm very happy with the results of Megs #16 on silver:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130004


 But the question is.
Is it the wax or the finish below you like.??
Would your car look better with a £150 wax in par to the £11.95 one at present. Or is it you believe it looks better because you have spend the money on a boutique wax.?
Gordon.


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

caledonia said:


> But the question is.
> Is it the wax or the finish below you like.??
> Would your car look better with a £150 wax in par to the £11.95 one at present. Or is it you believe it looks better because you have spend the money on a boutique wax.?
> Gordon.


I'm very happy with the finish that it leaves.

In addition to this it is easy to use, durable and then of course the price is very attractive. 
I dont doubt that there are better waxes/LSP's out there... but when they cost double, triple, five or even ten times the price of Megs #16... I ask the question "are these other waxes/LSP'd double, triple, five or ten times better than Megs #16?"

I'll be sticking with Megs #16 for now :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

good choice.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Zaino Z2 Pro will bring you gloss and over the years I can't find anything that looks as good as Z2 on silver.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sparky68 said:


> well im not 100% sure but it just never looks glossy enough[i know silver is not the best colour] but just want something to give it a bit more depth if that makes sense.
> 
> what is FK1000P?


The gloss will come from refining, and like I said Finishing Polishes such as Megs #80, Megs #205 or Menz Final Finish is what you should focus on, then add your wax on top.

FK1000P = Finish Kare 1000P - it is a Paste Sealant and a very good one :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I forgot about a few...

Here is a civic with Poorboys EX










FTO with FK1000P (or shark, as I call it )










Volvo V40 with Britemax #2 through to #6 (as suggested above)



















and lastly the XKR with some SN (and a few hundred rain soaked miles)










:thumb:


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

I use #7 followed by #16 on normal silvers but I use Fk1000P on silvers with a blue or grey tint.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I have silver in my "metallic mud" colour and use 2 coats FK1000p as a 
sealant with a single coat of Harly Wax on top. The FK gives me the protection
but looks a tad cold, so the Harly adds the warmth I'm looking for.










Regards,
Steve


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

www.orkneypd.co.uk

Anyone care to guess the exotic LSP on this silver M3 then?


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

rossdook said:


> www.orkneypd.co.uk
> 
> Anyone care to guess the exotic LSP on this silver M3 then?


mmm, RaceGlaze 55?


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Good guess (and that's what it's wearing now!) although I don't exclusively use RG, but their kit is very good IMHO.

Good ol' 476 by Collinite. Did a fair bit of work on that Beemer just before last winter, so used that for it's durability for the Orkney weather!

I'm hoping to detail the replacement (that one sold last month) which is a Silverstone Blue/Silver new model M3 Coupe shortly and plan to test Polished Bliss's Project Awesome on it. I'll hope to post up progress when I'm done and have it on my site too. :thumb:


----------



## Sparky68 (Oct 6, 2009)

Some very useful replies, thankyou. Ive bought Megs #7 and will of course post results once i get a chance to use it.

From the kit i have ,what would be the best process to achieve the best results?


----------

